
From almost shutting down Fathom Analytics to tripling our MRR - pauljarvis
https://usefathom.com/news/v2
======
studiofellow
Love reading stories like this about what it's like in the early days of a new
business. Those early decisions about what to do when you're struggling to get
traction are so critical, but no one talks about them. Thanks for writing
this.

~~~
pauljarvis
You're most welcome!

